# Transferring BTC from MultiBit Wallet to Coinbase



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2021)

Hello,

Few years ago when I mined using couple of my rigs I accumulated some BTC in MultiBit Wallet.  Didn't bother or not sure how to cash in I left the wallet alone.

Yesterday when I was cleaning up some of the old SSDs, I found the Wallet and was trying to transfer the contents to Coinbase account.

When I try to send, MultiBit complains about the Coinbase Address not valid.

Since MultiBit is very old and out of support it probably doesn't conform to new policies or something.

Can someone help with the steps I need to take to get this BTC transferred to Coinbase or other Wallets that are secure and current?

Thanks.


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Mar 8, 2021)

I'd say contact Coinbase but their customer service is non-existent. I've been trying for months, and assume only Coinbase Pro customers get serviced.

All I can say is check the address, it might have scrolled off the screen.


----------



## Reverb256 (Mar 8, 2021)

There are older and newer types of BTC addresses (newer ones cost less fees to transfer, for example); try sending it to any different wallet (bitpay has a windows app, or there are lots of phone apps) or exchange like Binance or blockchain.com


----------



## suraswami (Mar 8, 2021)

It's the problem with MultiBit, anytime I have an address to send to and hit send, it complains that the address is invalid.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 8, 2021)

Just sending cash to another wallet won't work. 
Found this article on the net, let's hope it helps:








						How to transfer Bitcoin from a Multibit Classic or Multibit HD wallet into Electrum
					

Multibit was one of the better Bitcoin wallets between 2011-2016. However, in 2019, both Multibit Classic and Multibit HD have been abandoned by its owner Keepkey and are no longer supported. …




					walletrecovery.info


----------



## suraswami (Mar 9, 2021)

I was able to export but no luck importing into Electrum.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 9, 2021)

do you have the private key/pass phrase? Im not familiar with Multibit but im guessing all you have is a WALLET/DAT file?


----------



## suraswami (Mar 9, 2021)

Skywalker12345 said:


> do you have the private key/pass phrase? Im not familiar with Multibit but im guessing all you have is a WALLET/DAT file?


I have the Wallet as well the Private key file.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 9, 2021)

If you have the private key file can you open and see the key within it? If so you might just be able to import into Electrum?

https://bitcoinelectrum.com/importing-your-private-keys-into-electrum/


----------



## suraswami (Mar 11, 2021)

Skywalker12345 said:


> If you have the private key file can you open and see the key within it? If so you might just be able to import into Electrum?
> 
> https://bitcoinelectrum.com/importing-your-private-keys-into-electrum/


I already tried this, I can copy the contents of the .key file and paste in the Import Bitcoin Address box or open and read the file, but the next button is disabled.  Can't go any further.


----------



## Skywalker12345 (Mar 11, 2021)

Darn sorry to hear, maybe post on Crypto subreddit and see if anyone else has any ideas? 

https://www.reddit.com/r/CryptoCurrency


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 11, 2021)

I can advise with this if you are stuck, but it'd be billable hours.  Depends on how much you are talking if it's worth it.

Just offering if you need it.  I generally ask $30.00 an hour for stuff like this and it'd probably be under an hour of data conversion.  You'd most likely have to trust me with your private key, of course.  Not sure how awkward that is.

For the record, I'm a former mulitbit user and there is absolutely a way out, but it's not easy nor something I can merely walk you through.


----------

